# How do you take your coffee?



## runnah (Sep 27, 2013)

State your favorite places also.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 27, 2013)

With espresso.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> State your favorite places also.




Black.  Maui.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 27, 2013)

Dark roast with cream and sugar. I can drink black if necessary.

Waffle House or my kitchen.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Sep 27, 2013)

2 sugars and lately I've been using the thin mint creamer. It's delicious! I use Starbucks morning blend k cups. At work. Only 1 cup a day.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2013)

I like espresso ground coffee, brewed in a simple "wet" style, with boiling water poured over the coffee, stirred, steeped, stirred, then filtered. I will buy coffee at Starbucks, Dutch Brothers, Stumptown, Coffee People, Coffee Now, Coffee's On, or most anywhere around the area. Portland, Oregon is a real "coffee town". LOTS of good coffee here, and excellent baristas outnumber lumberjacks (we call 'em loggers, actually). Hell, even a little podunk town near Rotanimod's hometown has an excellent drive-through coffee shack right in the middle of town, called The Human Bean.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't really give a crap. I'll take cream and suger if they have actual fresh cream and real sugar.  But it's no big deal if they only have milk, or if they only have fake sugar, just would do without one or both with no significant concerns.  Or if I'm at home and cream and sugar are inconvenient to access way off in some cabinet somewhere, might just forego them, or not. Shrug.


----------



## runnah (Sep 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I like espresso ground coffee, brewed in a simple "wet" style, with boiling water poured over the coffee, stirred, steeped, stirred, then filtered.



That doesn't sound simple to me.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I like espresso ground coffee, brewed in a simple "wet" style, with boiling water poured over the coffee, stirred, steeped, stirred, then filtered.
> ...



I took this 10 years ago...I've been making my coffee the same way since 1985...it's pretty simple, really... The new STAINLESS STEEL, insulated French presses from Thermos brand last a loooong time. The classic glass press pitchers, like the delicate, glass, Bodum brand model in this pic, have a half life of from one week to one year...the steel French press pitchers last...years! Believe me--a guy wants a steel pitcher, not a glass one for this method!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I like espresso ground coffee, brewed in a simple "wet" style, with boiling water poured over the coffee, stirred, steeped, stirred, then filtered.
> ...



Derrel is high maintenance...


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 27, 2013)

Very seriously.

Joe


----------



## runnah (Sep 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




I have a french press and thought it to be such a pain in the ass compared to a mr. coffee machine.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 27, 2013)

My preference is Costa Rican coffee, medium-blend, with creamer and just a pinch or two of sugar.

My second preference is pretty much ANY coffee, with creamer and just a pinch or two of sugar.
Third preference is any coffee with at least creamer.
Fourth preference--just give me the black coffee.

In other words, I'll drink it however I have to, so long as I get some!
I *rarely* ever go to the "coffee house" sort of places like Starbucks, because I am just WAY too durn cheap for that.  There's a little local coffee house downtown that I go to every once in a while, as a treat, but they also have these absolutely delicious fresh-baked sweets, so that's not a good idea for daily visits. 

If I'm out and just want a cup of coffee, there are some convenience stores here called Weigel's (they used to be Weigel's Farm Stores, where you could buy things like milk, fresh off the dairy farm--but these days, they're just Weigel's)--anyway, they brew a pretty acceptable pot of coffee and a 20-oz. cup is only $1.19, so that generally wins over Starbucks for me.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Espresso. My eldest son would LOVE you (and he *already* loves Oregon, from his two or three visits there to see his dad).  He loves a really strong espresso. When he's home, he'll use more coffee grounds to make his ONE cup of coffee than I would use to make an entire pot!


----------



## KenC (Sep 27, 2013)

Black, preferably dark roast.  I like independent coffee houses for the variety and also to support neighborhood businesses, but I can be content with Starbucks if they are the only ones around.  I've been buying Melitta coffees and finding them quite a bit better than the mass market stuff and just about as good as the "fancy" coffees, but for a reasonable price.  I use a filter cone, either for a single cup or a pot.  I've had coffee from a press and it was quite good, but not worth the trouble for me.


----------



## snerd (Sep 27, 2013)

Black, kitchen, Folgers Classic Roast.


----------



## play18now (Sep 27, 2013)

C&P in Seattle or Intelligencia in Venice Beach


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2013)

I brew it strong, and I prefer to buy whole beans and grind it just before brewing.   I like bolder roasts like French Roast, I want to be slapped upside the head by my coffee.   I like only a tiny bit of sugar (real sugar - I will pass on sweetening before I use the chemically stuff) but I love using a lot of cream.   That's real cream, too, a light cream, not half and half.   Can be hard to find at times, so I buy a lot at a time.   

I don't mind the work at all, because it's such a "bit of heaven" way to start the day.    :love:    I've been served great coffee from a French press, but I find it doesn't maintain temperature long enough, and I don't like having to nuke my coffee to get it hot.   

Admittedly, I'm a PITA about my coffee.    :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Sep 27, 2013)

snerd said:


> Black, kitchen, Folgers Classic Roast.



Bingo.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 27, 2013)

Every morning on the way out the door, I make a cup in my Tassimo machine.  On the weekends, when I actually have time to make coffee in the morning, I'll either make a couple shots of espresso or brew something in my French press.

Currently, I'm drinking 454 Horse Power by Kicking Horse Coffee.  Pretty good.  Their Three Sisters blend is also good.


----------



## play18now (Sep 27, 2013)

terri said:


> I brew it strong, and I prefer to buy whole beans and grind it just before brewing.   I like bolder roasts like French Roast, I want to be slapped upside the head by my coffee.   I like only a tiny bit of sugar (real sugar - I will pass on sweetening before I use the chemically stuff) but I love using a lot of cream.   That's real cream, too, a light cream, not half and half.   Can be hard to find at times, so I buy a lot at a time.
> 
> I don't mind the work at all, because it's such a "bit of heaven" way to start the day.    :love:    I've been served great coffee from a French press, but I find it doesn't maintain temperature long enough, and I don't like having to nuke my coffee to get it hot.
> 
> Admittedly, I'm a PITA about my coffee.    :mrgreen:



Not enough people grind their own beans.  That really adds to the flavor more than most people realize.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 27, 2013)

terri said:


> I've been served great coffee from a French press, but I find it doesn't maintain temperature long enough, and I don't like having to nuke my coffee to get it hot.


The one I have (Bodum) only makes 2-3 cups (depending on cup size), so the second cup is still plenty hot when I'm ready for it.  When I make coffee, I don't let it sit around long enough to get cold, lol.

My wife, on the other hand, will only drink half a cup before it gets cold...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 27, 2013)

I pretty much never post links to stuff, but I thought this was interesting, and it's relevant to this discussion:

10 Awesome Facts About Coffee - Listverse


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been working at a cafe here for over a year now, so it's a double-shot vanilla latte for me! I really like a Turkish coffee also, though.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 27, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I pretty much never post links to stuff, but I thought this was interesting, and it's relevant to this discussion:
> 
> 10 Awesome Facts About Coffee - Listverse



That was much more interesting than what I was expecting.

We get to participate in the Ethiopian Coffee Ceremony once a year, at Thanksgiving. A good family friend--who we met when she came here from Ethiopia about a decade ago--and her daughter perform the ceremony. They start the beans roasting a good bit before our meal, so that by the time the meal is over and it's time for dessert, the beans will be roasted and ready for the rest of the ceremony. It's a very cool thing to watch. What's especially cool is that we have had people from as many as six different countries all gathered around, participating in the Ethiopian Coffee Ceremony.


----------



## Designer (Sep 27, 2013)

Dark roast and mellow.  So smooth it doesn't need cream.  We recently obtained a Keurig, so we are experimenting with different "cups".  

When I drove the state, I used to get McDonald's (not bad, actually, since they improved their coffee about 10 years ago or so).  Why heck, even in NW Iowa, where they can't make coffee to save their soul, McDonald's is still pretty good.

EXCEPT in my own home town, where the McDonald's always cleans the coffee machine with some powerful chemical cleaning agent, and DOESN'T RINSE IT!!!!!   Pure garbage!

There is one shop here that roasts and sells whole bean coffee.  Wonderful!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 27, 2013)

Preferred is dark roast in my single cup brewer double double, I'm like Sharon's son and use more scoops than "normal", I like it strong which is why Tim Horton's doesn't really twirl my beanie.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 27, 2013)

But any coffee will do in a pinch


----------



## runnah (Sep 27, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> But any coffee will do in a pinch



Cowboy coffee?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 27, 2013)

I've gone cowboy a couple times and I would go back  lol


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 27, 2013)

Hot, black and bitter. Oh wait, you meant coffee.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2013)

Black; whatever kind is cheapest when I run out.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 27, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Black; whatever kind is cheapest when I run out.



Women?

I'm sorry


----------



## kathyt (Sep 27, 2013)

Laying in bed naked, hungover from the night before, and from random guys with names I usually can't recall.
(just a joke people, I don't drink coffee)


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 27, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Black; whatever kind is cheapest when I run out.


 Amen  to that. 5 cent a cup now. 500.00 in my pocket later for a lens


----------



## snerd (Sep 27, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Laying in bed naked, hungover from the night before, and from random guys with names I usually can't recall.


LOL!! Yer okay, kid!!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Laying in bed naked, hungover from the night before, and from random guys with names I usually can't recall.
> (just a joke people, *I don't drink coffee*)


  I've heard about people like you... I assumed it was just a joke!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 27, 2013)

I play a video game where VERY occasionally one of the enemies you face will yell...

"I like my enemies like I like my coffee... in the butt!"


----------



## snowbear (Sep 27, 2013)

How do I take it?  Intravenously, if it's going to be a long day.

Cream & sugar or black.  When I'm not making it at home, the Wawa, Dunkin' Donuts, or even McDonalds will do.


----------



## mishele (Sep 27, 2013)

No coffee here!! Give me some of that tree hugging green tea!!


----------



## texkam (Sep 27, 2013)

Starbucks Komodo Dragon, Sumatra, French Roast or Verona. French pressed. Strong. Cream and sugar. Any special place with my wife. (D - awwwww :hug:

I wasn't much of a coffee person, but then my wife took a position with Starbucks Corporate. While with them she went through extensive training becoming a "Certified Coffee Master". I never realized the subtle differences from coffee types, roasting and brewing proceedures. I now really enjoy a good cup of coffee from time to time, but discovering good coffee makes bad coffee all the more repulsive. Now she's with a French restaurant company. Yum, life gets better.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 27, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Laying in bed naked, hungover from the night before, and from random guys with names I usually can't recall.
> (just a joke people, I don't drink coffee)



You're not one of those.... *gasp* _morning people..._ are you?

I like Gevalia, but usually get regular Folgers medium blend stuff, sugar and milk instead of creamer.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 27, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I play a video game where VERY occasionally one of the enemies you face will yell...
> 
> "I like my enemies like I like my coffee... in the butt!"



I wouldn't click this at work (not really NSFW, just, you know. Subject matter), but what you said reminded me that this actually exists.

Coffee enema - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I play a video game where VERY occasionally one of the enemies you face will yell...
> ...



    I ain't lookin'....   but it is true.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2013)

Dark Roast w/hazelnut creamer at work.  Caramel macchiato with extra shot at Starbucks.  Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## CoBilly (Sep 28, 2013)

I've got another option. 

blech, coffee is gross. I only drink it if I'm absolutely desperate to wake up


----------



## Alimac1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Long black, extra shot. (That make it a triple) At home I use a locally roasted dark organic fairtrade blend called Oomph, freshly ground before making. The other option is a couple of cafes in town that do a Japanese Siphon.


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 28, 2013)

I like my coffee maker like I like my woman - slender, graceful and done just right.






Seriously though, perhaps the best way to brew your coffee. The water maintains a constant temperature, extracting as much flavor as possible from the coffee. Combine with Intelligentsia or Counter Culture coffee and que mouthgasm.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2013)

WOW....  All the votes for black coffee has me completely surprised!

I've been through about 5 different work places and I'm usually the only one that drinks black



* Espresso
* Drip strong (when I'm too lazy to do the other options)
* through the Bialetti
* French press (rarely)
* My Fav (often) : I like to "cook" really fine ground right in a pot of boiling water, let it settle, and ladle off the top into a cup.  mmmmMMMmm!  Best way to have coffee packing light on a hiking trip. 


When I'm struggling at work, I get a 5 shot cold "americano".


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 28, 2013)

When I drink coffee I take it black.  I don't really drink coffee very often though.  Maybe once a year, tops.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 28, 2013)

Cuban Coffee, if not used to it - you'll be up for hours!
Hubby once drank tooo much and went into A Fib


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 28, 2013)

usayit said:


> WOW....  All the votes for black coffee has me completely surprised!
> 
> I've been through about 5 different work places and I'm usually the only one that drinks black
> 
> ...



LOL, it's a photography forum. Photographers that are backed up on editing don't have time for all the extra crap like cream and sugar. We need our caffeine  and we need it now. lol


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Sep 28, 2013)

Like this.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2013)

With coca-cola?


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2013)

If it's espresso, then black. (Sorry, but French press isn't 'espresso' as someone suggested a few pages back. You can use espresso-roasted beans, but what really makes it espresso is the process, not the roast.)

If it's a good dark roast made in a French press, a stove-top cafetiere (these are the two methods I use at home) or even in a good drip maker, then I add some milk, NO sugar (half and half is too thick, seems to overpower too much of the coffee flavor.)

For lattes, I ask for the smallest cup they have (in Starbucks, you can ask for a 'short' drink even though it's not on the menu) and have them put an extra shot. No whipped cream. Ever.

If I need coffee and have no choice but to drink crappy coffee, then it's black. And I drink it fast so it doesn't cool off too much. Heat disguises the taste of bad coffee (the same way cold masks the taste of crappy beer.)

Turkish coffee (no sugar) is also quite divine. But that's more of an after-meal kind of thing, not for mornings. I need to wrap myself around a big steaming mug of coffee in the mornings. And once I finish that one, I wrap myself around a second.

Sugar in coffee is an anathema to me. I'll literally spit it out of my mouth. I also don't do flavors, or flavor shots, or spiced anything. And if you have never seen it, you should watch Dennis Leary's coffee rant (NSFW!): 





In a sense, I'm very non-fussy about my coffee (black, no sugar, most often with milk but can do without). But I _am_ fussy about the quality of that coffee. I always grind my own beans at home, and now that I have a burr grinder, it's easier to grind just what I need, so I grind fresh every morning. I used to buy the Starbucks beans but then I discovered the Eight O'Clock Dark Italian Roast (not sure how widely that coffee is distributed. It's mostly an A&P thing, which is a US East Coast grocery store chain). A lot of people buy that brand and so the beans are often nice and fresh.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Sep 28, 2013)

usayit said:


> With coca-cola?



Haha no. Just sugar and thin mint creamer.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Sep 28, 2013)

Fresh ground dark roast,2 sugars and real cream.
Starbucks sucks.


----------



## runsen (Sep 28, 2013)

Black from Tim Horton's.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 28, 2013)

The way I like my women... Strong and black.

I roast my own coffee. Right now it's an heirloom java cultivar from Nicaragua, stop the roaster 4 seconds after second crack and allow it to rest for two days before use. I grind the beans beans just before pouring water heated to 195º F into the french press, set the timer for 5 minutes then stir the grounds into the coffee just before pressing it. No sugar, no cream, just an ice cube or two to cool it down.

Coffee is a lot like stock, once you start making your own, store bought never quite cuts it.


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2013)

At home I drink French Market Creole Roast (coffee and chicory) in the morning.
Usually black, but now and again with hazelnut or french vanilla flavored creamer.
Or a couple drops of vanilla extract.
Or with a bit of half and half and Splenda.
Or with some dark chocolate.
Or on cold winter afternoons with a shot of Grand Mariner, Drambuie, Kahlua, or some other liqueur.

I have a subscription at Amazon.com that sends me the French Market Creole Roast on a regular schedule.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 28, 2013)

True story:

In late October of 1981, I was in the Navy recruiter's office in Smithtown, New York.

While doing a bunch of paperwork and stuff the Chief Petty Officer and I had the following conversation (I'd only taken my coffee "regular", with milk & sugar, up until then):

"Steve, would you like some coffee?"

"Sure, Chief, thanks!"

_I walk over to the big, cylindrical boiler pot, grabbed a cup, and filled it._

"Hey, Chief, where's the milk and sugar?"

"Oh, you'll find those down in the Air Force recruiter's office down the hall".

I've taken my coffee black ever since.

I'm not all too picky. After drinking Navy coffee for 20 years, 7-Eleven is gourmet to me.

I can't stand Starbuck's, but I love Tim Horton's...


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Steve, I was a black shoe BM. My last duty station was on the USS KittyHawk ( CV-63) out of NAS Coronado. When Senior Chief Vivick made the morning coffee, you where better off using it to bust the rust than drinking it. *$ is for folks who think they like coffee, if I must buy coffee CBTL here in SoCal is the only place I'll go.


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 28, 2013)

Newtricks if you are in LA, stop by an Intelligentsia coffee shop. I think you will like them.


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 1, 2013)

I like to make my own with one of the metal stop top espresso things, with Kicking Horse coffee beans, freshly ground.  I usually make it Americano + 18% cream (none of the half and half BS!)


----------



## mitchelrasmuss (Oct 1, 2013)

I prefer with cream and sugar


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 1, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> True story:
> 
> In late October of 1981, I was in the Navy recruiter's office in Smithtown, New York.
> 
> ...




LOL, Military life will do that to you.


----------



## anika (Oct 4, 2013)

I normally take my coffee with sugar added in it. It is only sometimes when I take it black and sometimes espresso.


----------



## peter27 (Oct 4, 2013)

Medium roast ground coffee steam filtered through my old Senseo machine and served with sugar and condensed milk in my personalised Swansea City AFC mug. Just after six in the morning in my kitchen listening to the radio.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 5, 2013)

I took this while my espresso was brewing this morning.




IMG_9557 by J E, on Flickr

I'm not 100% happy with it, so I didn't want to post a new thread, but I thought my fellow coffee lovers might enjoy it.

edit
You can buy the espresso cups here, BTW:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BPWX0O/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm happy with them.  I guess I should add this picture to the customer images...


----------



## cynthiaburrell (Oct 14, 2013)

I like mine black but I definitely prefer to brew it myself. Starbucks Coffee ranks high on my list of choice coffees. This site (Daily Cuppa Coffee) has Starbucks and a lot of other good coffee brands: http://www.dailycuppacoffee.com/shop-by-brands/starbucks. If I'm out I like Starbucks Caramel doppio but I have to be in the mood for it and have the calories to spare!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 14, 2013)

I buy Eight O'Clock 100% Columbian whole bean coffee and grind enough for no more than two days at a time.  I keep the beans and the grind in the freezer.  I use two teaspoons of coffee per each cup of coffee and add a touch of French Vanilla creamer to turn the color.  The spent filter and grounds works wonders in the compost heap.

Although I've been grinding beans for about fifeteen or twenty years, I'll try and find the post for a damn good reason for doing so.


----------



## CoBilly (May 27, 2015)

CoBilly said:


> I've got another option.
> 
> blech, coffee is gross. I only drink it if I'm absolutely desperate to wake up



I need to amend this.

In a last-ditch effort to incorporate coffee into my diet (black coffee from quality beans is very healthy) I started cold brewing coffee. It's not as bitter and when it's finished and it lasts a lot longer when brewed in a large batch. My experiment started this weekend and I'm happy to say I can finally drink coffee without adding a million grams of sugar and pinching my nose .

I had to vote for cream only but really, _really _wanted to vote for the last option. Just cuz it's funny...I swear


----------

